# Yorktown kitchen cabinets



## Ashjones (Jun 20, 2011)

Are Yorktown cabinets good quality cabinets? Please, any feedback would be much appreciated. Thanks )


----------



## m1951mm (Apr 16, 2011)

Most cabinet manufactures have different grades of cabinets. You get what you pay for. Yorktown has been around for awhile so it stands that they must be doing something right. If you pay for low end, that is what you will get. If you spend alittle more you get more.


----------



## tcleve4911 (Nov 6, 2010)

Yorktown is a major player in the mass production kitchen industry. 
That said, cabinets are just boxes with covers. 
The doors and drawer fronts are the major cost of a cabinet.
The differences in the costs of cabinets are in the upgrades.

Upgrades will include solid plywood vs particle board construction, easy close drawer slides vs standard European, and gadgets and accessories that go with the boxes.

Another area that effects price is the door/box configuration.
Inset flush beaded will be more $ than an overlay.

Different crown moldings can effect the cost.


----------

